# Rotate egg? Help quick!!



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

My leopard gecko just laid her next two eggs, but when I candled them when I found then, the embryo was at the bottom, should I turn the egg so it's at the top, rather than how I found them? 
Please help, and quick
Russell


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*eggs*

NO reptile eggs should never be turned put them back as you found them good luck


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

Really? With the embryo at the bottom? I thought it should be at the top?


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

always leave the eggs as found with reptiles only birds eggs needs to be turned mate


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

why would you think it should be at top ?

gravity means it should be at bottom :2thumb:

as above , never turn :2thumb:


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

Because everything I've ever read says it goes to the top!
Gravity hardly comes into embryos inside an egg lol


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

ahhh im guessing gecko eggs are full up with liquid then ?

I only know royal eggs and they seem to be less than half full of liquid/embryo so its all sitting at the bottom of the egg - as it has to due to gravity (with veins then reaching all round the inside of the egg (incl top) to take the oxygen in (I think))
this then shows why it cant be turned - its all set up in that specific way

am assuming all reptile eggs are similar


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah the eggs are full with yolk with a bullseye looking embryo


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

RussellS said:


> Because everything I've ever read says it goes to the top!
> Gravity hardly comes into embryos inside an egg lol



Gravity is everywhere on this planet. Even inside an egg. Also, apparently everything you've read about this has been wrong. My corn snake eggs, that are due to hatch any day, have the baby snakes on the bottom of the egg.


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks but I'm asking about leopard geckos not corn snakes.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Reptiles are reptiles. Birds are birds. If you think corns and leos are too different, why did you think birds and leos are close enough that you should turn eggs like birds do?


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

I never once mentioned birds, I don't think reptile eggs are the same as birds lol! 
Some guys just said his snake eggs were half full = not the same as leopard gecko eggs.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

They're fine, if you turn reptile eggs you'll drown the embryo, hence why you should never turn them after the first 24/48 hours (one of the two but I'm sick and at work so brain no work good).

Just keep an eye on the eggs and so long as the egg looks healthy inside and out then don't fret


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

So if I find an egg within less than 12 hours of being laid and it gets turned to get the embryo at the top, that's fine?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The embryo will sink to the bottom after you turn it in that period. 

This is what they *do*. It's what happens in nature, where they are buried and there is no one there to turn them. It is NOT detrimental. Leave your eggs alone.


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

None of my other eggs embryos have sunk to the bottom, they are all at the top or on the side but top half


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

there be fine i never had a problem with leo eggs there ok if they get turned in the wild its know for more than one female to use the same lay sight so they can get moved there a thought of that there a exception to the normal rule 

paul


----------



## RussellS (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok thanks Paul


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

Royal eggs have to be placed the same way up as they were laid, if turned you have to candle them to see where the veins are and then place them/the embrio at the top in the air pocket otherwise it will drown.

Leo eggs are self turning and therefore you dont need to worry just place them in the incubator and they will sort themselves out  watch the latest Snakebytes vid regarding eggs on Youtube if in doubt they explain it better :2thumb:


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

What's all this about embryo's drowning? Reptilian embyro's do not drown, regardless of whether they are at the top or bottom of the liquid (albumin) - they don't have a functioning lung until very late in the incubation period, and it's not used until after they have pipped. The embryo is supplied oxygen via blood flow from the egg membrane / shell via the umbilicus - it is not breathing in the traditional sense, and certainly not via it's own lungs.

The reason for not turning eggs is by doing so you risk the developing embryo from becoming detached from the point where it is forming, breaking or twisting the umbilicus. This severs blood flow carrying oxygen, and the embryo "dies". Nothing to do with drowning.


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

RussellS said:


> Gravity hardly comes into embryos inside an egg lol


 ???? orly


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

Leo eggs can handle a little rolling nothing to worry yourself about.


----------

